

Ask HN: Where do you go to meet interesting people offline? - jamesknelson

Hi HN,<p>Where have you met interesting people offline who have later become <i>good</i> friends, co-founders, mentors, etc.?
======
MichaelCrawford
Strip Clubs.

One of my very closest friends is a bartender in a Portland strip club; we met
when I asked her to Beta Test my iOS App, Warp Life.

Many of the dancers want to Beta Test it as well.

------
jbrooksuk
\- Meetups.

\- Bars.

\- Coffee shops.

I've met a lot of people at a web meetup that I've started going to recently.
It's really good not only for connections but self-esteem too.

